# The importance of an lgd



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

WELL, I am mad! We sold 2 nigerian babies to a guy my dad works with. He called us this afternoon and said Heidi and Midnight had been attacked by a roving dog! :hair: The stupid thing got into the fencing and killed them in the night. My little cousin Kynli is really upset because Heidi was her goat! They got permission to shoot the dog..... Theyre going to the neighbors house to shoot it tonight. They will get back 750 dollars for the murdering of Midnight and Heidi.  I just wanted to tell you the importance of an LGD. We haven't lost an animal since we got ours. Just to warn you all. GET AN LGD! You can see Midnight and Heidi at my website. www.cadeslilfarm.com :tears::mecry::sigh:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am so very sorry for your losses. 

Make sure you know the law of killing a dog. 
Here in California, they must be on your property in the act.


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

I know. I am pretty sure they called the Local Animal Control and said they had the right to. Thanks for your sympathy about the goats. Haha


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

How awful! And Im with you 100% on having an LGD!! 
Our boys are worth their weight in gold.
When I hear certain levels of barking I never worry cause I know they are doing their job.


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

Thats right Nancy! I know that predators won't get my goats because of my LGD.


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

I know the dog didnt murder the goats. It was just his instinct. The thing that bothers me is that the owner LET the dog do the harm to the goats. And about shooting the dog in front of them... They checked with the owners and animal control and they both said they had the right to kill the dog.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Sad situation all the way around.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## motdaugrnds (Mar 20, 2013)

I'ld be angry too. Some people just are not ready to have goats!


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

They were newbies to it but we're prepared with barn, good fence and every other goat raising thing they would need. But the dumb dog still got in.


----------



## BrandonRioux (Aug 17, 2013)

What's an LGD??


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Livestock Guardian Dog


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Here's mine! Almost perfect...( except when turkeys fly into his pasture .


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Beautiful dog! Is he an Anatolian?


----------



## lovinglife (Jun 6, 2013)

Those dogs are awesome!


----------



## CAjerseychick (Sep 21, 2013)

Can I be honest? And Frank (no my name is Candy)...but this whole situation makes me sad. Poor goats poor dog. And going over there and shooting him isnt going to solve the situation long term unless the neighbors are A) never going to get another dog or b) securely contain the next dog they get or c) train their next dog to not go after Livestock (it can be done but unlikely by someone who doesnt expend the energy to contain their dog.
Poor dog, you go over and shoot him and he will have NO IDEA WHY. 

And yes I love our LGDs (even our Bernese Mt dog that would never Bite anything serves as a serious detterent he has the loudest booming bark and is up all night patrolling-- we are the only ones in the area with No bear problems)....


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Yep...mine is. And I got him via TGS - an ad for LGDs from Spokane , crazy Cootes farm. They raise Nubians and LGDs . I love him


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

CAjerseychick said:


> Can I be honest? And Frank (no my name is Candy)...but this whole situation makes me sad. Poor goats poor dog. And going over there and shooting him isnt going to solve the situation long term unless the neighbors are A) never going to get another dog or b) securely contain the next dog they get or c) train their next dog to not go after Livestock (it can be done but unlikely by someone who doesnt expend the energy to contain their dog.
> Poor dog, you go over and shoot him and he will have NO IDEA WHY.
> 
> And yes I love our LGDs (even our Bernese Mt dog that would never Bite anything serves as a serious detterent he has the loudest booming bark and is up all night patrolling-- we are the only ones in the area with No bear problems)....


The whole situation is unfortunate. It makes me very angry, as well. I understand where you are coming from, but I would be willing to bet you've never seen first hand the havoc that dogs allowed to run loose can cause. You've never seen goats running in blind panic because a dog was running up and down the fence outside their pen trying to find a way in and barking wildly. You've never seen kids torn to shreds by dogs, ears and tails ripped off. Udders and bellies laid open. You've never seen weaning calves huddled together, sides heaving, sweating profusely in the dead of winter because a dog had been running them in their pen all day. You've never seen them sick and dying because of pneumonia brought on by the stress. Calves with their hind ends eaten out, but still alive. You've never had to go out and shoot your animals because of a dog attack. All of these things were inflicted by that dog and that dog's owner due to ignorance, arrogance, stupidity, lack of knowledge about dogs, refusal to learn about dogs, lack of courtesy, and lack of respect for his/her neighbors. When one chooses to acquire animals - be they livestock or pets - one automatically accepts the responsibility to protect said animals. It is a package deal and non-negotiable to my way of thinking. Personally, I would much prefer to shoot the owner along with his/her dog but, last time I checked, there are laws against that. So the dog pays the price for his/her owners stupidity and negligence. You're right, it isn't fair. It solves the immediate problem, and maybe the hit to the wallet of the owner will prompt said owner to get their head out of their butt and wake up. I'm not holding my breath, though. Just my .02.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Mar 20, 2013)

Well, setting anger aside, CAjerseychick is right. That dog will not know why it's being shot and shooting the dog will not solve the problem. I've no doubt it was a traumatizing experience for those new goat owners, too. And, yes, hitting those dog owners in the pocket book will bring more awareness to their responsibilities as dog owners.

I do hope this situation educaties those new goat owners as to why an LGD might be important?


----------



## fiberchick04 (Mar 8, 2010)

GoatCrazy said:


> The whole situation is unfortunate. It makes me very angry, as well. I understand where you are coming from, but I would be willing to bet you've never seen first hand the havoc that dogs allowed to run loose can cause. You've never seen goats running in blind panic because a dog was running up and down the fence outside their pen trying to find a way in and barking wildly. You've never seen kids torn to shreds by dogs, ears and tails ripped off. Udders and bellies laid open. You've never seen weaning calves huddled together, sides heaving, sweating profusely in the dead of winter because a dog had been running them in their pen all day. You've never seen them sick and dying because of pneumonia brought on by the stress. Calves with their hind ends eaten out, but still alive. You've never had to go out and shoot your animals because of a dog attack. All of these things were inflicted by that dog and that dog's owner due to ignorance, arrogance, stupidity, lack of knowledge about dogs, refusal to learn about dogs, lack of courtesy, and lack of respect for his/her neighbors. When one chooses to acquire animals - be they livestock or pets - one automatically accepts the responsibility to protect said animals. It is a package deal and non-negotiable to my way of thinking. Personally, I would much prefer to shoot the owner along with his/her dog but, last time I checked, there are laws against that. So the dog pays the price for his/her owners stupidity and negligence. You're right, it isn't fair. It solves the immediate problem, and maybe the hit to the wallet of the owner will prompt said owner to get their head out of their butt and wake up. I'm not holding my breath, though. Just my .02.


If all that was caused by that one dog, you are darn right that dog needs to be euthanized. You are also right in the irresponsibility of the dogs owner. I'm sorry for your situation. Earlier this month y bottle baby was ripped apart by the dogs who were owned by the people we were staying with when we were evacuated from the fire. I almost threw up when I saw her and can't imagine the terror and pain she experienced. It's not the first goat their dog had killed. It was an instigator and got the other dogs packed and would go after animals. As hard as it was they found a new home for that dog with someone with no livestock. Those dogs are repeat offenders. I know it's a touchy subject and its not a long term solution but that particular dog you are referring to is a dangerous dog and a liability. I'm surprised the owner hasn't been sued yet. That owner needs a lesson in being responsible for their dogs especially in a livestock area.

Again I'm so sorry.


----------



## CAjerseychick (Sep 21, 2013)

Just to be clear, one of my best guard dogs (moved from SF and never seen livestock in her life) killed 8 of our chickens and SHREDDED all of the baby squirrels we were handraising (went thru glass doors and a gate while I was in the shower)- it was awful and horrible, and we trained her out of it(well not out of rodents, she is a schnauzer).
No one should ever have to experience that, but re-forming a dog-- it can be done.


----------

